# Pc aufrüsten



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*Pc aufrüsten*

Guten Abend ich würde gerne mein aktuelles system Upgraden und  da wäre eine kauf empfehlung nicht schlecht aber kommen wir erstmal zu meinem Aktuellen system.

Pc Specs:

CPU : Intel i5.3570k

maiboard : Gigabyte-Z77-DS3H

Ram: Ripsaw 2x4g ram Jigsaw oder so DDR3 1600mhz

Netzteil:550 Watt Cooler Master G550M Modular

Graka: AMD Radeon r390 nitro 8gb

So da ich in spielen gemerkt habe das meine Cpu nachläßt und mein Ram würde ich gerne die Cpu und den Ram tauschen natürlich gehört dann auch ein neues mainboard rein mit der Graka bin ich zufrieden  

jetz mal einige links würde das so passen und habe ich damit auch genug leistung für kommende games wie bf5 bzw hält das system die nächsten 2 jahre ohne aufrüstung? 

16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-2400 | Mindfactory.de
MSI Z370 GAMING PLUS Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de
Intel Core i7 8700K 6x 3.70GHz So.1151 WOF - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Ich werfe mal 3 Alternativen in den Ring:
1. ASRock X370 Killer SLI AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel | Mindfactory.de
2. Intel Core i5 8600K 6x 3.60GHz So.1151 WOF - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
3. 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Gruß T.


----------



## Torben456 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal 3 Alternativen in den Ring:
> 1. ASRock X370 Killer SLI AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel | Mindfactory.de
> 2. Intel Core i5 8600K 6x 3.60GHz So.1151 WOF - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
> 3. 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> Gruß T.



Ein X370 Mainboard plus einen Intel i5 8600K?


----------



## Torben456 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Hier einmal mein Vorschlag:

CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K 6x 3.70GHz So.1151 WOF - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks
MB: ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U) | Mindfactory.de

Welchen CPU Kühler hast du momentan und welches Gehäuse, kann man vielleicht weiter verwenden.


----------



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

gehäuse. Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Torben456 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Kannst du weiter verwenden für moderates OC, sprich einfach den allcore Turbo Modus im BIOS aktivieren, dann läuft die CPU mit allen 6 Kernen auf 4,7GHz.


----------



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

IM BIOS DES neuen Mainboards dann ja?


----------



## Torben456 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*



sheroxi schrieb:


> IM BIOS DES neuen Mainboards dann ja?



Genau, einfach Multicore Enhancement aktivieren sowie das XMP Profil beim RAM damit der auf 3000MHZ läuft.


----------



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Ja ist schon nice da setup  damit hab ich hoffentlich mal ruhe weil nichtmal bf1 läuft mehr gut bei mir


----------



## Torben456 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*



sheroxi schrieb:


> Ja ist schon nice da setup  damit hab ich hoffentlich mal ruhe weil nichtmal bf1 läuft mehr gut bei mir



Ist normal, da der i5 leider nur 4 Threads hat, ist arg knapp bei 64 Conquest Servern.


----------



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Da ich soweit ich weiß ein stromproblem habe das vom gehäuse ausgelöst wird würde ich vil noch eins dazu nehemen xD


----------



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

ach und reichen da wirklich ein 550w netzteil?


----------



## Torben456 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Da würden sogar 450 Watt ausreichen, das System sollte maximal 400 Watt fressen, also bist du mit 550 Watt gut aufgestellt.

Welches Budget hast du denn für das Gehäuse?


----------



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Mein gesamt budget für alles ist 1k


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Ein X370 Mainboard plus einen Intel i5 8600K?



Wie blöd  Hast natürlich absolut Recht. Es sollte ein ASRock X370 Killer SLI AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel | Mindfactory.de sein.
SORRY.


----------



## Torben456 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Also als Gehäuse würde ich dann folgendes wählen:
Fractal Design DEFINE R6 Blackout Tempered Glas schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de

Da dein Budget relativ hoch ist, kannst du auch über neues Netzteil nachdenken, da die neue CPU mehr Strom fressen wird. Wie alt ist dein Netzteil? Sollte es 4-5 Jahre alt sein, würde ich es tauschen.
Hier ein paar empfehlenswerte Netzteile:

550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
550 Watt BitFenix Whisper M Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

netzteil ist 2 jahre alt das lohnt nicht das gehäuse ist da wichtiger


----------



## Torben456 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Habe dir meine Empfehlung verlinkt, man kann auch gut aufrüsten in dem man eine größere SSD verbaut und komplett auf HDDs verzichtet, da kannst du dir mal die Crucial MX500 in der 500GB oder 1TB Variante anschauen.


----------



## sheroxi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

joa Intressant


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Ich leg dir mal ein Ryzen Setup ans Herz. Support bis mind. 2020, keine spectre sicherheitslücken- für privat Anwender nicht so kritisch aber es kommen immer neue Lücken hinzu. Wer weis wo die Reise noch hingeht. Zum Intel Flaggschiff bekommste bei amd mehr Leistung/Performance In Form von  8kernen/16threads, vom Preis her sogar momentan noch günstiger als der Intel.


----------



## denrusl (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pc aufrüsten*

Doch kann den Vorgängern soweit zustimmen, 16gb RAM und ne gaming SSD sollte schonmal was bringen. CPU-Technisch ist das immer wieder geschmackssache aber mit nem Ryzen 1700 biste auf jedenfall ne ganze weile sicher und hast im Verhältnis zu einem Intel kaum Gaming-Perfomance einbußen  dafür jedoch deutlich mehr "Work"-Power von gewissen Sicherheitsaspekten ma abgesehen.


----------

